# What is the best mindset for social confidence?



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 30, 2021)

Is it 

1. Thinking you are better than everyone? (Narcissists and sociopaths truly think this and they are extremely confident & charismatic)

2. Believe you are no better and no less than anyone and everyone around you. Ie. that everyone is equal

Redditors always say that it’s number 2 but sounds like bluepill cope to me. 
When I am talking to someone I mog either looks wise or status wise, I’m confident and even somewhat charismatic. Whereas when I am talking to a Chad/Stacy I am definitely more inhibited.

thoughts? And what’s the blackpilled take on this?


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 30, 2021)

Most people are average by definition, so option 1 is going to be extremely unlikely for someone to put in practice. You’re simply not going to mog other people constantly


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 30, 2021)

1


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 30, 2021)

option 1 moggs. BUT you have to be legit crazy in the head, to be able to actually beleive that. So most sane people can't do that.

Than number 2, is the 2nd best and healthy option. One can mentally fool oneself that each peron is equally valuable in the big picture of all humans on the plant


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 30, 2021)

just be good looking and stay down to earth


----------



## IVAR The Boneless (Apr 30, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> just be good looking and stay down to earth


ill also say , males are jealous of looks just as woman are, thanks to social media


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> option 1 moggs. BUT you have to be legit crazy in the head, to be able to actually beleive that. So most sane people can't do that.
> 
> Than number 2, is the 2nd best and healthy option. One can mentally fool oneself that each peron is equally valuable in the big picture of all humans on the plant


Right but if you can fool yourself of option 2 why not fool yourself of option 1?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> just be good looking and stay down to earth


“Just”


----------



## Kevin Costner (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Right but if you can fool yourself of option 2 why not fool yourself of option 1?


realist + narcissist – believe you are better than everyone hence you need to do better than everyone and challenge your worldview with reality regularly to make sure that notion holds up


----------



## quakociaptockh (May 1, 2021)

Dopamine + adrenaline. You either have to be euphoric for natural reasons (as you won sth) or swallow meth.

You can achieve that state by doing something risky, for instance bungee jumping.


----------



## Selinity (May 1, 2021)

Neither of those mindsets are correct because bottom line is _*you are deluding yourself*_. You many think it’s possible but you can only lie to yourself for so long. _*Deep down you will KNOW it’s not true, so it will not impact your social success*_.

The thing is you just need to lower your inhibitation.


----------



## one job away (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Is it
> 
> 1. Thinking you are better than everyone? (Narcissists and sociopaths truly think this and they are extremely confident & charismatic)
> 
> ...


as salinity said neither.
he said work on your inhib but how?
it's like saying work on your body language and ppl then watch videos about how to act right.
The body language as well as inhibition reflect yourself and how you feel. If you dont feel comfortable or insecure that will reflect in your body language. so your goal shouldn't be to mimic good body language. The goal should be to fix the underlying issue of why you feel like that. If you fix the actual issue that will naturally reflect into a good body language and healthy inhibition.


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (May 1, 2021)

The only way to do this is:

1. Building a secure social support system (Friends, Family, Significant other)​2. Learning about body language​3. Learn basic communication skills (How to start a conversation, appropriate things to say, Reflective speech, When/How to show empathy etc)​4. Practice​

The *first* step is important because while you can fraud confidence unless your a psychopath there will be plenty of holes and it will seem fake. But with a good support system you can feel very safe putting yourself out there because you know that you will have something to fall back on.

The *second *step is important because you will be aware what other people are feeling which will allow you to know the right questions to ask or know the right things to say. You can also modify your own body language to seem more confident.

The *third* and *fourth* go without saying


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Neither of those mindsets are correct because bottom line is _*you are deluding yourself*_. You many think it’s possible but you can only lie to yourself for so long. _*Deep down you will KNOW it’s not true, so it will not impact your social success*_.
> 
> The thing is you just need to lower your inhibitation.


Yeah I have no problems with people when I have had enough alcohol. Can make friends easily and even ok with girls

so inhibition seems to be the problem. But this seems to be deriving from an improper mindset (at least that’s what I think) so I’m trying to fix this root cause in order to becoming low inhib and more calm


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

one job away said:


> The goal should be to fix the underlying issue of why you feel like that. If you fix the actual issue that will naturally reflect into a good body language and healthy inhibition.


I’m pretty sure the underlying issue is my mindset


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Dopamine + adrenaline. You either have to be euphoric for natural reasons (as you won sth) or swallow meth.
> 
> You can achieve that state by doing something risky, for instance bungee jumping.


The dopamine thing could be true tbh.
Explains why I am more relaxed after getting something done or finishing a workout


----------



## Selinity (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Yeah I have no problems with people when I have had enough alcohol. Can make friends easily and even ok with girls
> 
> so inhibition seems to be the problem. But this seems to be deriving from an improper mindset (at least that’s what I think) so I’m trying to fix this root cause in order to becoming low inhib and more calm


Not necessarily.

Changing your mindset won't do much to fix up your social skills and is far more complicated then lowering your inhibitation.
Extroversion exists on a spectrum, where you fall on that spectrum naturally depends on two things--your environment and your genetics.

*1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10*

60% of extroversion is genetic, but the other 40% is environmental.

Let's suppose that a guy named John is a natural introvert--his genetics made him a 4/10 on the extroversion scale and as a result he has a predisposition to be a bit more high-inhib and seeks out people less.

*1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10*

But one day at a social event he tries to be more confident, outgoing etc, and to his surprise, *he gets results*. People like him more, people ask for his number so they can hang out and *he becomes the life of the party*. 

John enjoys himself and *people are excepting of his boldness.*

This is the environmental part of extroversion *positive feedback*.

Because of the positive feedback from the others *John is more likely to be extroverted in the future*.

Because of his positive experience with extroversion he tries to be more outgoing again and the results are just as fantastic.

*extroverted behaviour is rewarded and so John acts extroverted more which in turn gets him rewarded again and again and again.

The cycle continues.*

This is called a *Positive Feedback Loop*.

Now maybe John began a natural 4/10 on the extroversion scale, but because of his environment he is now much more extroverted and low-inhib!

*1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10*

When it comes to becoming more low-inhib you need to apply the same concepts--make an active effort to be more social and the rest will naturally follow.

of course, the positive feedback loop also has an opposite--the *Negative Feedback Loop *where by bad experiences with extroversion and low-inhib make you retreat into your shell and become a basement dweller.

Let's go back to John, only instead of all of these great things happening to him when he was extroverted, outgoing and low-inhib, people looked at him like he was a *weirdo *and regarded him with *distaste and annoyance*.

The negative experience would *reinforce *his introverted behaviour and thus make him *less *sociable.

*1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10*

This is why good-looking people are typically more extroverted--positive feedback + reinforcement since people *enjoy *seeing Chad having fun and being a part of the group.

Now then, how do you use this knowledge to lower your inhib?

Simple. You act low inhib, confident and extroverted--really make an effort--and regardless of the outcome reward yourself.

You need to be the positive reinforcement you never got when you were younger-- congratulate yourself, hype yourself up a bit and get excited for what you are becoming and the rest will follow naturally. 

People will treat you better, you will have more friends and best of all women will enjoy your company more, but it all starts up in here 🧠 when you decide to be the change you want to see in your life and to enjoy and celebrate your accomplishments.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Right but if you can fool yourself of option 2 why not fool yourself of option 1?


Because option 1 needs imo, much more and bigger amounts of delusional thinking. Totally devoid from any truth, facts and proofs.

While option 2, needs limited delusion, imo. It makes more phylosopical sense.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (May 1, 2021)

Eat ass, live fast


----------



## bwrauycnee (May 1, 2021)

I’d say a good amount of number 1 is required if you want to lead. Though you’ll need a good amount of self awareness as well to know when that kind of thinking becomes a delusion and a detriment.


----------



## one job away (May 1, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> Changing your mindset won't do much to fix up your social skills and is far more complicated then lowering your inhibitation.
> Extroversion exists on a spectrum, where you fall on that spectrum naturally depends on two things--your environment and your genetics.
> ...


good post. make it a Thread. Guess it's fake it till you make it


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> Changing your mindset won't do much to fix up your social skills and is far more complicated then lowering your inhibitation.
> Extroversion exists on a spectrum, where you fall on that spectrum naturally depends on two things--your environment and your genetics.
> ...


makes sense & good post. but doesnt this mean you gotta be chad/decently gl before you can become extroverted?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Because option 1 needs imo, much more and bigger amounts of delusional thinking. Totally devoid from any truth, facts and proofs.
> 
> While option 2, needs limited delusion, imo. It makes more phylosopical sense.


got it. and yeah I can't seem to delude myself into believing either so thats where my confusion lies. I thought if both were equally as difficult to believe might as well try believe option 1


----------



## 000bsahar (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Is it
> 
> 1. Thinking you are better than everyone? (Narcissists and sociopaths truly think this and they are extremely confident & charismatic)
> 
> ...


not giving a fuck about either of these and just saying and doing what you want, obviously conversations and social situations are less draining if you can just be yourself and emotionally honest. Looks are gonna be supreme in terms of how you project yourself and your social status so trying to build some facade about yourself is just a waste of effort and isn't even going to have the results you want.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

000bsahar said:


> not giving a fuck about either of these and just saying and doing what you want, obviously conversations and social situations are less draining if you can just be yourself and emotionally honest. Looks are gonna be supreme in terms of how you project yourself and your social status so trying to build some facade about yourself is just a waste of effort and isn't even going to have the results you want.


interesting take. now that I think about it when I talk to my parents I don't even know whether I see them as better or worse than me, I just _talk to them_, if you know what I mean. no overthinking or anything like that. could be the case that how you view yourself relative to someone else (at least consciously) has no effect on your inhibition around them, as it could all be subconscious anyway. so maybe best not to worry about it at all and just unironically be yourself?

yeah agree with you that improving looks would be a quicker way to increase social status than improving your personality. but I'm getting to a point now where it is becoming harder for me to increase looks significantly without hardmaxxing


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Is it
> 
> 1. Thinking you are better than everyone? (Narcissists and sociopaths truly think this and they are extremely confident & charismatic)
> 
> ...


You can roll on with 1 if you're gl & stuff. But mentally it fucks you up (hard) so I wouldn't advice it.

2 would be better overall because your face,body etc. talks instead of your actions or words.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> You can roll on with 1 if you're gl & stuff. But mentally it fucks you up so I wouldn't advice it.


1 works well for me when I am in an environment where I mog. not so well when I'm in a room full of Chads/Chadlites


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

IVAR The Boneless said:


> ill also say , males are jealous of looks just as woman are, thanks to social media


No, most men cannot judge looks - theyre jelaus of height and physique most of the time


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> 1 works well for me when I am in an environment where I mog. not so well when I'm in a room full of Chads/Chadlites


Whats your psl?


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> 1 works well for me when I am in an environment where I mog. not so well when I'm in a room full of Chads/Chadlites


1 works well but on some shit tests for example 2 foid friends of mine showed the instagram account of sbd and told me how did the dude looked ( HTN or 5 PSL at most p.boy basketball player dude who I mog the fuck out by looks etc., probs around the same height w/me (6'2-6'3) )and it made me mentally crazy because I got asked about this. On other occasions you melt down your psychology as well because there are better looking people in the world you know that exists (Chico,Pattinson etc.)


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> No, most men cannot judge looks - theyre jelaus of height and physique most of the time


guys can definitely judge looks bro


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Whats your psl?


about 3.75-4.00 atm. however got braces failo

when lean, max maybe 4.25-4.50


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> about 3.75-4.00 atm. however got braces failo
> 
> when lean, max maybe 4.25-4.50


No offense but you won't have a chance even at 4.5 PSL in 1st mindstate. (Unless you're living in the most subhuman area on earth)


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> No offense but you won't have a chance even at 4.5 PSL in 1st mindstate. (Unless you're living in the most subhuman area on earth)


appreciate the honesty. will be trying to adopt the 2nd mindset from now on


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> appreciate the honesty. will be trying to adopt the 2nd mindset from now on


I wouldn't advice the 1st mental state even if you were 7 PSL. It really fucks up your mind and lower your life quality overall.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> got it. and yeah I can't seem to delude myself into believing either so thats where my confusion lies. I thought if both were equally as difficult to believe might as well try believe option 1


LOL.
I tried both ways of deluding myself.
The 2nd one I could do decently.
The first one, I couldn't, I knew I was lying to myself, and the feedback of the world, aka rejections etc.., just didn't match up. Because if you are the shit, why getting rejected 90+% of the time


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> guys can definitely judge looks bro


Not saying they cant, but they can only recognize an extreme - when someone is 7 psl they will say "hes GL"

But they cant recognize the differences between 5 and 6 or 4.5 and 5


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Not saying they cant, but they can only recognize an extreme - when someone is 7 psl they will say "hes GL"
> 
> But they cant recognize the differences between 5 and 6 or 4.5 and 5


1 PSL difference is easily recognizable imo. Forum made me more accurate on looks lol


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> 1. Thinking you are better than everyone? (Narcissists and sociopaths truly think this and they are extremely confident & charismatic)
> 
> 2. Believe you are no better and no less than anyone and everyone around you. Ie. that everyone is equal


Youre not the one that gets to choose - people choose for you. 
If youre a 6 psl chad, people will treat you like a god so naturally over time you will develop the first mindset. Why does every pretty girl have the first mindset? 

Likewise if people treat you like trash you will adopt a third mindset - thinking youre trash, not worthy, not equal.


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Youre not the one that gets to choose - people choose for you.
> If youre a 6 psl chad, people will treat you like a god so naturally over time you will develop the first mindset. Why does every pretty girl have the first mindset?
> 
> Likewise if people treat you like trash you will adopt a third mindset - thinking youre trash, not worthy, not equal.


6 PSL isn't god tier tbh. More like 6.5-6.75+. But whatever asshole/narcy actions you make; people wouldstill hangout, be friends with you.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> 6 PSL isn't god tier tbh. More like 6.5-6.75+. But whatever asshole/narcy actions you make; people wouldstill hangout, be friends with you.


6 psl is god tier in real life

6.5 psl is the best you will ever see with your own eyes unless youll go to some actual modeling show


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> 6 psl is god tier in real life
> 
> 6.5 psl is the best you will ever see with your own eyes unless youll go to some actual modeling show


What do you mean by god tier? 6 PSL =/= . But most of the time you get eyes laid on by any age/gender.






For example this dude was called 6.00 PSL on this forum many times but he isn't striking at all.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL.
> I tried both ways of deluding myself.
> The 2nd one I could do decently.
> The first one, I couldn't, I knew I was lying to myself, and the feedback of the world, aka rejections etc.., just didn't match up. Because if you are the shit, why getting rejected 90+% of the time


interesting cos for me the 2nd was harder

when I walked past a chad and then an incel it was hard to tell myself that they had the same social status

but then with the first one, depending on what social circle I was in I could give myself a different reason for why I was the best one there. e.g. in a group of footballers I could tell myself that I had the best fashion sense, in a group of people with good fashion that I had the best athletic ability etc.

but this only works tho until you get mogged in every way: height looks fashion athleticism social status etc. as well as things you actually have to believe contribute value to someone, e.g. you cant delude yourself into thinking your better than such a mogger because your nails are neatly trimmed and theirs arent JFL


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> What do you mean by god tier? 6 PSL =/= . But most of the time you get eyes laid on by any age/gender.


6 psl is "what the fuck this guy is so good looking, let me take a picture of him and set it to the GC"
5 psl is regular good looking guy

7 psl is so good looking that you literally look like a different species


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> interesting cos for me the 2nd was harder
> 
> when I walked past a chad and then an incel it was hard to tell myself that they had the same social status
> 
> ...


How tall are you?


Mongrelcel said:


> 6 psl is "what the fuck this guy is so good looking, let me take a picture of him and set it to the GC"
> 5 psl is regular good looking guy
> 
> 7 psl is so good looking that you literally look like a different species


Check the guy I posted above. Would you call him " what the fuck this guy is so good looking,"? @Mongrelcel


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Youre not the one that gets to choose - people choose for you.
> If youre a 6 psl chad, people will treat you like a god so naturally over time you will develop the first mindset. Why does every pretty girl have the first mindset?
> 
> Likewise if people treat you like trash you will adopt a third mindset - thinking youre trash, not worthy, not equal.


I agree, to some extent

although I know ugly short guys that are insanely charismatic, dont know how though. like where tf are you getting that confidence when you get mogged in every social setting you are a part of


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Check the guy I posted above. Would you call him " what the fuck this guy is so good looking,"?


average height to above average height in most circles I'm a part of


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> I agree, to some extent
> 
> although I know ugly short guys that are insanely charismatic, dont know how though. like where tf are you getting that confidence when you get mogged in every social setting you are a part of


I know a guy like this, PSL 4-4.50 but a manlet, but gets brutally mogged in every social circle he is a part of.

yet he is easily the most charismatic, charming person there and usually becomes the leader of the group.

heard from a friend of his that he has sociopathy (ASD diagnosed by a psych, not some cringey self diagnosis) and I am guessing that this is where his low inhibition comes from. he is also impulsive af


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> I agree, to some extent
> 
> although I know ugly short guys that are insanely charismatic, dont know how though. like where tf are you getting that confidence when you get mogged in every social setting you are a part of


Every single guy thats below average looking and has confidence had that confidence built when he was very young.

You dont see guys that are ugly and were losers suddenly gaining unshakable confiedence.

These guys usually have a rock solid friendgroup & were popular in middlechool and then they were able to take that start and develop even more in HS

Being "insanely charismatic" isnt something you can really learn, you can lear how to go from utter trash to below average or maybe even average, but that kind of charisma youre talking about isnt attainable by your own efforts.

Every extremly charismatic guy was already popular and socially fluent even young, even in HS, even in UNI - this type of social skill snowballs - it is said youre the average of 5 people you hang out with, you see because they were already popular form young age they were able to surround themselves with people that were also socially skilled, they did this for years, then traded that friendgroup for one thats even higher status and even more sociall skilled, so their own social skills developed further

It isnt possible to "learn" charisma, but it is possible to attain it - by having lots of social interactions with people that are socially better than you. 

But it is impossible to do it now, the gap is too large, the people you want to learn from dont want to interact with you because youre bringing them down - but they didnt think this way in middleschool, it was way less calculated

How are you going to get to that level now that youre however old fucking socially retarded ugly short vigrin?


----------



## Jamesothy (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Is it
> 
> 1. Thinking you are better than everyone? (Narcissists and sociopaths truly think this and they are extremely confident & charismatic)
> 
> ...


Neither is a good choice. Not everybody is equal, though every man is in some way your superior.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Every single guy thats below average looking and has confidence had that confidence built when he was very young.
> 
> You dont see guys that are ugly and were losers suddenly gaining unshakable confiedence.
> 
> ...


high iq take on this. but my social skills arent really the problem, I do just fine when I drink. its the confidence that is



Mongrelcel said:


> It isnt possible to "learn" charisma, but it is possible to attain it - by having lots of social interactions with people that are socially better than you.
> 
> But it is impossible to do it now, the gap is too large, the people you want to learn from dont want to interact with you because youre bringing them down - but they didnt think this way in middleschool, it was way less calculated
> 
> How are you going to get to that level now that youre however old fucking socially retarded ugly short vigrin?




yeah especially as you grow older, there are less and less opportunities to socialise without getting invited. in college there is a lot less forced interaction meaning opportunities for you to make friends, and learn these skills passively, whereas in hs you have to go to class for several hours a day, 5 days a week. so if you dont have these skills by the end of hs its gonna be a tough road for you

the closest thing to forced interaction with people you want to befriend and learn these skills from would be the workplace, but even then cliques form and you get excluded. and there arent that many people your age comparatively either


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Neither is a good choice. Not everybody is equal, though every man is in some way your superior.


so what do you recommend?


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> high iq take on this. but my social skills arent really the problem, I do just fine when I drink. its the confidence that is


well then your problem could be the balckpill itself - how come normies that are subhuman sometimes do just fine? Because they are not aware that they're subhuman.

But you are, you now are aware just how big is the difference between you & a tall handsome guy, or a pretty women. Its insane hwo different theyre lives are - to us its like a movie.

You have 500 posts now, by the time you have 2000 you will be an abused dog like the rest of us, and if looksmax is the majority of your social interaction its over for you. Visiting looksmax is fine if you have a healthy social life and you come here just to discuss procedures and looksmaxing theories, but as you are engaging and discussing life philosophy with abuse dogs (me), its over for you and if not now, then it wil be very soon.

The worst thing about blackpill is that even tho its true, it is still very bad for you. And because its true, once you know it, you cant just forget - because youd just be deluding yourself with the 


lilhorizontal32 said:


> yeah especially as you grow older, there are less and less opportunities to socialise without getting invited. in college there is a lot less forced interaction meaning opportunities for you to make friends, and learn these skills passively, whereas in hs you have to go to class for several hours a day, 5 days a week. so if you dont have these skills by the end of hs its gonna be a tough road for you


sounds like you'd want to read my thread on this









If you're out of school and don't have a solid social circle, it's pretty much over


Think about it - even after you had improved your looks, got jacked, or whatever the fuck you wanted to do, you will still be in the exact same postion as you are now. You simply don't have a way of making friends - that migh be because your social skills are poor, but what's more likely is...




looksmax.org





we can move this discussion there, its much more suited for the purpose

Because if we (we as in the entire lookmax community, not you & me) instead of making retarded lefort 3 theories tried to come up with a way to rehabilitate your social life, it would be way more helpfulp to people on this site...


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> well then your problem could be the balckpill itself - how come normies that are subhuman sometimes do just fine? Because they are not aware that they're subhuman.
> 
> But you are, you now are aware just how big is the difference between you & a tall handsome guy, or a pretty women. Its insane hwo different theyre lives are - to us its like a movie.
> 
> ...


high iq as usual bro. and yeah will move the discussion to your thread


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> interesting cos for me the 2nd was harder
> 
> when I walked past a chad and then an incel it was hard to tell myself that they had the same social status
> 
> ...


for me 2nd one was easier, because thinking like this.

Chad has higher dating value. But incel has higher iq value. So on a wholeistic point, bopth have equal value contribution value in sopciety.
mine was heavy influenced by buddhist concept though.

Buddhist teachings = conceit must be abandoned. Any mental judgment that we (or anyone) are better than or worse than other people is considered a form of conceit.

to quote some original Buddhism:
"_And what are the three kinds of conceit that are to be abandoned? (1) Conceit, (2) the inferiority complex, and (3) arrogance: these are the three kinds of conceit that are to be abandoned."

"could a bhikkhu obtain such a state of concentration that (1) he would have no I-making, mine-making, and underlying tendency to conceit in regard to this conscious body; (2) he would have no I-making, mine-making, and underlying tendency to conceit in regard to all external objects; and (3) he would enter and dwell in that liberation of mind, liberation by wisdom, through which there is no more I-making, mine-making, and underlying tendency to conceit for one who enters and dwells in it?”


"Imperfections that defile the mind:
(1) covetousness and unrighteous greed
(2) ill will
(3) anger
(4) revenge
(5) contempt
(6) a domineering attitude
(7) envy
(8) avarice
(9) deceit
(10) fraud
(11) obstinacy
(12) presumption
*(13) conceit (mana)*
(14) arrogance
(15) vanity
(16) negligence"_


----------



## one job away (May 1, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> You can roll on with 1 if you're gl & stuff. But mentally it fucks you up (hard) so I wouldn't advice it.
> 
> 2 would be better overall because your face,body etc. talks instead of your actions or words.


I rolled with 1 and its insanely stress full and also got me here tbh. its a constant battle of being better than anyone around you in everything which you cant win.i cant let go if it either


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 1, 2021)

Depends what you look like. If you're average or below you'll get shot down for acting narcissistic.


----------



## adotsdot (May 1, 2021)

Option 1 is natural wiring for psychopaths.

Holy shit, guess what?

*Psychopaths* are often highly engaging, witty, *charming*, and fun to be around, but they are also deceitful and exploit others. They lack empathy, have no regard for the rights of others and act to serve their own purposes. They can act impulsively, be destructive and harm others without guilt or remorse.


----------



## Jamesothy (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> so what do you recommend?


Know where you stand and what you want. Let that be the driving force behind all your interactions. Or rather, never lose sight of that whenever you're on autopilot. Be humble but assertive. If you're too nice though don't be afraid to be aggressive. Being assertive is the best way to be, but for "nice guys" being assertive is a lot easier said than done. In my observation those types of dudes need to be aggressive before they can learn to be assertive. It's just a phase they seem to have to go through in order to get to where they should be. Besides, it's much better to be too aggressive than it is to be too nice. Last of all, develope good boundaries and never fail to enforce them. It doesn't matter who you're dealing with. People respect and admire others who have strong boundaries. This is especially important when it comes to social circle maxxing, because respect and admiration can only be earned through multiple interactions over a period time.

I recommend having a mindset that's based on truth. You are not better than everyone. But that doesn't mean everybody's equal either. You're gonna be better at some things than other people, and some people are gonna be better at some things than you. Yes though, you'll "mog" some folks. And some will "mog" you. Don't lord over the ones you "mog". Don't let others see that you know you're better than them. Treat them well if you can. At the same time don't ever be timid around those who "mog" you. And if you feel envy toward them don't let others see it manifest in any way. Be confident whatever the case. If you got strong boundaries, and principles, that you aren't willing to compromise on then confidence will naturally exude from you without you really having to even think about it. That's what makes the difference between real confidence and false confidence.

A lot of times people get frustrated when others tell them to be confident. They don't know what it means to be confident. They think they've been there and tried it before, when all they really did was apply false confidence.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Know where you stand and what you want. Let that be the driving force behind all your interactions. Or rather, never lose sight of that whenever you're on autopilot. Be humble but assertive. If you're too nice though don't be afraid to be aggressive. Being assertive is the best way to be, but for "nice guys" being assertive is a lot easier said than done. In my observation those types of dudes need to be aggressive before they can learn to be assertive. It's just a phase they seem to have to go through in order to get to where they should be. Besides, it's much better to be too aggressive than it is to be too nice. Last of all, develope good boundaries and never fail to enforce them. It doesn't matter who you're dealing with. People respect and admire others who have strong boundaries. This is especially important when it comes to social circle maxxing, because respect and admiration can only be earned through multiple interactions over a period time.
> 
> I recommend having a mindset that's based on truth. You are not better than everyone. But that doesn't mean everybody's equal either. You're gonna be better at some things than other people, and some people are gonna be better at some things than you. Yes though, you'll "mog" some folks. And some will "mog" you. Don't lord over the ones you "mog". Don't let others see that you know you're better than them. Treat them well if you can. At the same time don't ever be timid around those who "mog" you. And if you feel envy toward them don't let others see it manifest in any way. Be confident whatever the case. If you got strong boundaries, and principles, that you aren't willing to compromise on then confidence will naturally exude from you without you really having to even think about it. That's what makes the difference between real confidence and false confidence.
> 
> A lot of times people get frustrated when others tell them to be confident. They don't know what it means to be confident. They think they've been there and tried it before, when all they really did was apply false confidence.


thanks for the advice man, appreciate it

but do you think there is any room for delusion, say if you are in a room full of people that mog you in literally EVERY way (if that were even possible) should you tell yourself the truth or delude yourself into thinking that you arent getting mogged or even go as far to think that you are the one mogging?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> for me 2nd one was easier, because thinking like this.
> 
> Chad has higher dating value. But incel has higher iq value. So on a wholeistic point, bopth have equal value contribution value in sopciety.
> mine was heavy influenced by buddhist concept though.
> ...


yeah man definitely get where you are coming from
but what if there was a high iq chad and low iq incel, what then? 

and not everyone provides equal value to society. guys like newton, tesla, einstein provided way more value than most human beings


----------



## Jamesothy (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> thanks for the advice man, appreciate it
> 
> but do you think there is any room for delusion, say if you are in a room full of people that mog you in literally EVERY way (if that were even possible) should you tell yourself the truth or delude yourself into thinking that you arent getting mogged or even go as far to think that you are the one mogging?


No, the trick is to not let getting mogged effect you. There's no room for delusion. An ugly truth is always more valuable than a beautiful lie. A beautiful lie isn't worth a damn.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> yeah man definitely get where you are coming from
> but what if there was a high iq chad and low iq incel, what then?
> 
> and not everyone provides equal value to society. guys like newton, tesla, einstein provided way more value than most human beings


I know, I was religious copeings maxxing. Was exactly in some aspects, espacially in the beginning. Was a decently happy causing way to life 4 me


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I know, I was religious copeings maxxing. Was exactly in some aspects, espacially in the beginning. Was a decently happy causing way to life 4 me


?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 1, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> No, the trick is to not let getting mogged effect you. There's no room for delusion. An ugly truth is always more valuable than a beautiful lie. A beautiful lie isn't worth a damn.


how do you not let it effect you? when I get mogged I become more inhibited. just a reaction that happens


----------



## bernanddrago (May 1, 2021)

one job away said:


> I rolled with 1 and its insanely stress full and also got me here tbh. its a constant battle of being better than anyone around you in everything which you cant win.i cant let go if it either


That's me.. Even when you don't get mogged in your daily life, 7 PSL+ guys live rent-free in your head.


----------



## Jamesothy (May 1, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> how do you not let it effect you? when I get mogged I become more inhibited. just a reaction that happens


Yeah, you gotta fight that. Try different things. If you have to become aggressive as a last resort then so be it. For me it's natural. I don't feel that way. In the back of my mind I know that there's a good chance I might be smarter than a person who's better looking than me. And if not, I might be able to whoop that person's ass. Even if not though, I still know that nobody's gonna rule me. I know where I stand as far as my principles and boundaries go. At the end of the day that's what it goes back to. Boundaries and principles will keep you as solid as a rock in just about any social situation imaginable.

Try to stick around in those situations where others mog you. You'll get to see that it's not really such a big deal. A lot of times it'll become apparent that many of those who mog you have very unattractive qualities. This isn't a cope, it's the truth. You'll see that when you take the time to get to know those people.


----------



## pizza (May 1, 2021)

Androgenic realist mindset


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 1, 2021)

Pm me 
I’m one of the most knowledgeable people here


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 1, 2021)

pizza said:


> Androgenic realist mindset


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (May 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> option 1 moggs. BUT you have to be legit crazy in the head, to be able to actually beleive that. So most sane people can't do that.
> 
> Than number 2, is the 2nd best and healthy option. One can mentally fool oneself that each peron is equally valuable in the big picture of all humans on the plant


indeed, our perception is all screwed up, we think we're worse than everybody else, when in reality everyone is average and we are only noticing those on the top


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 1, 2021)

Obv 1


----------



## Vitruvian (May 1, 2021)

its easy for smart people to dislike you and ignore. But a dumb person will constantly seek to make his false arguments against you.

so dont be narcy around your intellect.


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (May 1, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Dopamine + adrenaline. You either have to be euphoric for natural reasons (as you won sth) or swallow meth.
> 
> You can achieve that state by doing something risky, for instance bungee jumping.


Adderall or phenibut brah


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 2, 2021)

uglymug said:


> indeed, our perception is all screwed up, we think we're worse than everybody else, when in reality everyone is average and we are only noticing those on the top


Social media makes it even worse.
Because one gets the top guys and women shoved in one's face all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 7, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Is it
> 
> 1. Thinking you are better than everyone? (Narcissists and sociopaths truly think this and they are extremely confident & charismatic)
> 
> ...


Well I believe im better then 99% of people I see but still mentalcel and hate really loud people. Option 3 for me


----------

